# Omnis Studio ou 4D ?



## Pierrot (18 Octobre 2001)

Cruel dilemme, j'ai développé, et ça tourne depuis des années, la facturation et la gestion de mon entreprise sur Omnis 3 que j'ai fait migrer au fil du temps en 5 et puis en7.
Tout allait bien dans le meilleur des mondes, langage Français, doc. en Français, super logiciel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais voilà, Omnis7 ne sera pas supporté par MacOSX il faut donc employer Omnis Studio !
Le langage est en Anglais mais là, c'est pas trop grave.
Par contre le manuel ne sera pas traduit, là c'est plus chiant parce que l'ergonomie du logiciel est complètement différente (orientation objet oblige) et que la langue Anglaise... c'est pas ma tasse de thé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors je me demande si je ne devrais pas passer à 4D, que faire ?


----------



## PowerMike (19 Octobre 2001)

Ce n'est pas à nous de prendre la décision.

Juste des faits : 4D est un produit français développé en France par des français, entre autres et tout naturellement les manuels, les formations et le support sont en français.
Si c'est la langue qui pose un réel problème, bien sûr.


----------



## Pierrot (20 Octobre 2001)

Oui, merci PowerMike, je sais tout ça.
Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait utilisé ces deux logiciels, pour exercer un comparatif... mais je rêve un peu, peut-être.


----------



## Hurrican (23 Octobre 2001)

Ma remarque n'est pas la réponse à ta question, mais pourquoi ne pas exposer ton problème aux gens de 4D ... Il auront peut être des remarques intelligentes sur les problèmes que tu peux rencontrer, et/ou éventuellement sur les solutions de portage possibles.


----------

